# Acestrorhynchus Updated shotz



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh my belly, i think i ate a big one!!!


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice fish man


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I never get bored watching pics of aces









This one look sgreat with an impressive set of dental work







Do you have him with other fish or acestro's or are you keeping him alone?


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

im keeping him with one Oscar too, they live quite well...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Impressive as always. Particularly the teeth shot! I've mixed my aces well with temporalis but it looks like that may be falling apart recently (bite marks on the acestros...).


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great fish.

I thought you were keeping him with a tern?


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

not anymore ;D


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

My barra lived with an oscar but the oscar outgrew him pretty quick and started to chase him so i put him in with a snakehead i has just bought but i got advised to separate them as the snakehead will grow quick (which it has) and will probaably turn on him.

Now he lives with 2 fish that i think were called some sort of pike in the shop but they look like gars. Having done research i think they are called garpikes and he shoals with them and seems much happier.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I thought mine was a falcatus but it looks identical to urs.

Cool!!!, now i know its real name

Does urs eat dead food coz i've just managed to get mine off live food


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

What kind of aces. sp do you think it is? i think mine is a microleps kind...
And yes, sometimes i drop beefheart ( pieces) and he grabs a few...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Post pics ronzz! I'm guessing it's hujeta gar that you have with him.


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

hujeta gar ? complete name please..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet...........


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

This was a pic of my barra about 6 weeks ago after he'd been living with the snakehead he stayed with some of my cichlids and now is with 2 'garpikes'.

I'll get some pics of them soon but its my brother who takes the pics as he's better at it than me and its his camera.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Just to add, he's alot fatter now than in that pic coz he didn't eat dead fish wen that pic was taken but he is now and is fatter for it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool fish (A. falcirostris), glad to hear he's porking out.

The hujeta is Ctenolucius hujeta.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

wow good looking teeth


----------

